
Web awesomeness served randomly - tristanac
http://sharkle.com/?showtime
======
DrScump
Two clicks and it fatally hung my browser (Chrome). Abd those two that
displayed weren't that awesome. Not recommended.

------
tristanac
Nice things for a web designer’s inspiration

